# I am having trouble connecting to the internet using a terayon tj715 and linksys



## destinee_dc (Apr 12, 2007)

I am having trouble connecting to the internet using a cable internet Terayon tj715 device and Linksys wireless USB Network adapter. I get all this stuff about an IP address and such, but have had no luck getting it to work. I know that it is installed properly. I also know that I must set up a wirless network! Dont know how to do that, I guess. I am running on WinXP and have Comcast as my Internet Service Provider but I am getting the run around. Anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks!
Destinee


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF, destinee

Do you have a router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What wireless router are you using? Please do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## destinee_dc (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, guys! Thanks so much for the welcome! Honestly, I am not very computer literate. I am running on Comcast cable internet, and I am trying to get this wireless-b adapter to work on my laptop. The router is a terayon. Someone suggested I reconfig also, but have n clue how to do that! 

Thanks to you as well John. When I did as you said I got this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Destinee M>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Destinee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-52-EC-3D

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-9B-48-73
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.191.73.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::216:36ff:fe9b:4873%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.191.73.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.74.10
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.74.162
68.87.68.162
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2007 11:53:25 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 14, 2007 12:53:25 PM


Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 43-BF-49-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:43bf:492f::43bf:492f
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 43-BF-49-2F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:67.191.73.47%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Destinee M>

Wow, my eyes hurt after that! Either or, thanks again for your help! I really appreciate it!

Talk to you soon!

Destinee


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have the broadband modem connected to one of the LAN/Network ports, not the WAN/Internet port of the router. That will limit you to a single working computer connected to that service.


----------

